# Marriage Certificate Attestation from Pakistan to sponsor spouse



## aashari (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a Canadian Citizen living in Canada. I was married in Pakistan, Karachi. I later sponsored my wife to live with me in here. I have a job offer in DUBAI and in the process of relocating (company is handling all that). I was born and raised in Dubai, moved to Canada for studies. Coming to the point, both my wife and I are Canadian citizens. I checked with the UAE Embassy in Pakistan and they confirmed they will not authenticate the Nikka Nama until I have the UAE RESIDENCE VISA. I really need some guidance if my Entry Work permit would suffice them to authenticate my Nikka Naama? I have to bring my wife with me to Dubai when I depart from Canada.

Thanks


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the same boat as you. My HR manager told me that in order to take my family with me I have to land first, do all my diligences to obtain the residency visa ( company sponsored)
After that I have to sponsor my family (with my employer's) backing/sponsorship.
I was told that the whole process takes 3 weeks after you land in Dubai.
Hope it helps


----------



## aashari (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats interesting.......Its catch 22. I'm checking with my HR folks. I believe wife can travell on visit visa. Once landed, I can get my visa and later sponsor my wife. She can re-enter UAE with the permanent residence visa via OMAN or any neighbouring boarder. Question is does UAE embassy in PAKISTAN require sponsor's visa or entry permit will be okai? I'm so confused......................


----------

